# deviled eggs for a barn party.



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I really did mean to make deviled eggs but they kept ripping on me so it became egg pate' and crackers. Oh well!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Your eggs or from the store?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I just hate that when that happens.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Deviled eggs are a favorite at this house! My oldest will eat the deviled part only with a spoon if I let her!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

No I used my silkie eggs.


----------

